# Wingshooter Slingshot Order



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I received my Longbow from Roger today and must say what you all already know ..... what a great craftsman.

The workmanship is outstanding and it fits in my hand perfectly. I have already shot it and could tell it's going to be my favorite.

Super fast delivery and a pleasure to deal with. Once again, " Thanks Roger".


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

My longbow hunter from Roger is also one of my favorites. Roger is top notch.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Love my SRS...Great piece of workmanship and great shooter...Roger does super work


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats, but as the saying goes " Pics or it didn't happen"









LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

its like the fish that got away... it was thiiiiiiiiis big!


----------

